# Hand in Comic ändern



## CantNo (8. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich versuche verzweifelt, die Hand bzw. diese Schelle von dem Affen (siehe Anlage) in eine Hand mit Bierglas umzuwandeln. (am besten wäre natürlich wenn auf dem Bierglas kein Logo drauf wäre.)

Kann mir dazu vielleicht jemand helfen?

THX


----------



## ink (8. Mai 2009)

Moin
Fotografier deine/eine Hand in der passenden Position und zeichne es mit dem Zeichenstiftwerkzeug nach. Danach färbt du es ein (einfarbig) und du hast die passende Ästhetik.
Genauso verfährst du beim Bierglas: Nachzeichen, einfärben, fertig.

Zum Thema Vektorisieren und Pfade findest du in den Tutorials und Links ne ganze Menge.

mfg


----------



## Leola13 (8. Mai 2009)

Hai,

ein einfärben sollte doch eigentlich für dieses Bild reichen.

...  und das Logo kannst du sicherlich einfach wegstempeln.

Ciao Stefan


----------

